# Pork back rib portions with Q-View



## chiwa (Jun 9, 2010)

I just picked up a box of back rib portions. They appear to be 2-3 rib pieces of back ribs. I thought I would try a 2-1-1 smoke @ 225 on them this weekend.  I am afraid the small sections might dry out if I go longer. On the plus side, they have more surface area for rub to stick, and only cost $1.29 a pound. Any thoughts?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 9, 2010)

Never heard of them, can you post a picture?


----------



## chiwa (Jun 9, 2010)

They are just back ribs that have been cut into 2-3 ribs sections already.  They are still defrosting, so no pics yet.


----------



## omahasmoker (Jun 9, 2010)

i was going to buy a box of them and they were out. i got a 'rain check' and will get some next week. i have heard that they are good but never seen them in person. take some Qview and post pics please.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 9, 2010)

I just got them defrosted enough to pull them apart.  A lot of them are single ribs off the small end of the racks.  Small bone, and lots of meat. These were from Farmland, and every piece of pork I have had with their name on it was excellent.

Will smoke tomorrow or the next day, and have camera ready.


----------



## flash (Jun 9, 2010)

These are actually individual beef ribs but figure you could do the pork back ones this way too. I marinade with Mojo Crillio and pour alittle into the pan along with the ribs. As they cook you rotate them and spoon more Mojo over the ribs. You can cover them with foil also, if you wish.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Flash, I think I will do them right on the racks to absorb smoke, and then in the foil pan to braise, till the meat is almost ready to fall off the bone, and then back on the rack to firm up a little. 

  I am pretty well hooked on Tip's Smoke in the Holler rub

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76114/what-is-your-best-rub-recipe#post_301534

  I will spritz with 50/50 apple cider/bourbon during the smoke phase, and pour a little in the braising pan.

  I think a full 2-2-1 that is often used for full racks of back ribs maybe too much for these small pieces.

  More input is appreciated.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree that 2-2-1 may be too much. I take it that these are the ribs at the small end of the rack.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well you can always smoke them with your thermo probe in them and I would take them to about 165° or so and then they should be fine. So don't forget the Qview please. It looks as if you are having a problem with posting photos so here's a link to how too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## chiwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are 3 1/2 pounds of them in a quick brine of just salt and sugar.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Rubbed with Smoke in the Holler







A few ABT's and stuffed mushrooms waiting for bacon







Time to start a fire.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 10, 2010)

ABT"s and mushrooms ready to go







Smoker loaded







Threw a chunk of Jimmy Dean Hot in for tomorrows breakfast too.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sausage is done







Ribs foiled, and appetizers need a little more time for bacon to render


----------



## chiwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Appetizers done, I know a couple are missing.







Threw some buttered corn in


----------



## chiwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Finished product


----------



## chiwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn, this was some good hog meat, and I have enough left to do this two more times.


----------



## walle (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good from here, Chiwa!How did the corn turn out for ya?  My experience in the smoker is that it takes longer than you think.  Can't wait until we can try it here - nothing better than fresh corn on the cobb and ribs!


----------



## red (Jun 11, 2010)

This looks great!


----------



## states4 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so hungry now. It is funny i used to hate meat on the bone. I could never stand ribs untill i met my Hubby and i was pregnant with my son. Now bring on the ribs!!!!


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2010)

Have seen that cut sold down here as pork rib tips. great looking smoke !

 Ican't eat the abts anymore but the shrooms look like something i will try on my next smoke.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 11, 2010)

WALLE said:


> How did the corn turn out for ya?


The corn was pretty good, it was on for about an hour. It still a few months away from the time to get really good corn.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 11, 2010)

eman said:


> Ican't eat the abts anymore but the shrooms look like something i will try on my next smoke.


The shrooms were excellent. Nobody here but me likes spicy stuff, so the ABT's were all mine. They were stuffed with chive and onion cream cheese with some garlic mixed in. I think every time I fire the smoker up, some of these mushrooms will go on.


----------



## omahasmoker (Jun 11, 2010)

chiwa said:


> Damn, this was some good hog meat, and I have enough left to do this two more times.


so, is this the end of the rack of ribs that they trim off to get "kansas city cut" rib racks? (the small end of the rack)?

or is this the lower "chine bones" that are trimmed off of the bottom to get the KC cut racks (the bottom of the rack)?

and how many bones are in each of them? i am looking at a boy scouts jamboree in a couple of weeks and these might be just the ticket.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 11, 2010)

They look like the small end of the rack.  Most have 1 bone, 2-3 inches long, and a big piece of meat.  Some are also 2-3 ribs sections. I only cooked one rib pieces this time.  They should work great for feeding kids.


----------



## omahasmoker (Jun 11, 2010)

wonderful!

i hate giving more than a few bites to the kids. it goes to waste and makes me cranky. i usually take st louis cut ribs in and have them cut lengthwise to make them smaller for the kids to eat. then we make them make multiple trips to the food table.


----------



## chiwa (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree on feeding real good food to kids, they don't appreciate it, but these would be easy to eat for them. Stuff them with cheap hot dogs until they are old enough to know the difference.On that note, I can grill a beautiful 1" pork rib chop, and my mother will still put ketchup on it. Some people.

I went back to T-Bird the next day. and the spot was empty. All gone.


----------



## caveman (Jun 12, 2010)

eman said:


> Have seen that cut sold down here as pork rib tips. great looking smoke !
> 
> Ican't eat the abts anymore but the shrooms look like something i will try on my next smoke.


I haven't done ABT's yet but the shrooms look as if they will reach my smoker first.  Good job Chiwa.


----------



## flash (Jun 12, 2010)

chiwa said:


> Thanks Flash, I think I will do them right on the racks to absorb smoke, and then in the foil pan to braise, till the meat is almost ready to fall off the bone, and then back on the rack to firm up a little.


 If you fear you will not get enough smoke by putting the ribs in a pan, fear not. They will get more than enough.


----------



## swalker (Jun 15, 2010)

Good looking Q...Your smoker looks alot like my GOSM smoker...I love it...

Keep Smok'in....and Post'in...

Steve


----------

